
HTML, CSS and JavaScript Frameworks – Incompetent Nonsense - ckurose
http://www.cutcodedown.com/article/HTML_CSS_and_JS_frameworks
======
lollipop25
I smell NIH all over the post. This guy probably:

\- Hasn't been through hard deadlines, proof-of-concept software, silly client
requirements (like IE8 support) and other things that need to be done quick
and dirty.

\- Hasn't written against monolithic frameworks, legacy code or enterprise
software. The web scene is fast moving, these software don't. You have to make
do with what is available, most of which are old code and frameworks.

\- This guy probably hasn't seen the horrors of the web past and hasn't been
burned for failing to make some functionality cross-browser friendly.

\- Doesn't have an idea of cross-browser support. How do you AJAX when `fetch`
isn't cross-browser yet? How do you deep-clone when Object.assign isn't IE-
friendly. Are you willing to waste time writing what libraries already do for
you?

\- Hasn't written a large scale app. I've seen terrible things written in
jQuery. How much more terrible would it be _without_ it?

It's not jQuery's, or Bootstrap's fault. It's all about using the right tools
at the right time the right way.

Besides, jQuery and Bootstrap both can be custom-built to what you need and
not include everything. _But then, the author probably didn 't know that_.

There are also lighter libraries like Zepto and Pure, but the author _may have
not known those as well_.

------
pedalpete
jQuery brought us cross-browser compatibility at a time when dealing with
multiple browsers was a big PITA.

It also made it simple to interact with the DOM and provided capabilities in
animation and such that were not yet available in css.

Bootstrap made it easy for non-designers to build nice looking sites. Sure,
they all looked the same and it's bloated, but it helped to handle layout for
those who didn't know better (the author could take some tips there).

So, if we look at these tools as introductions too, and provide people to
quickly develop working sites better than they can without, is that so bad?

For high-quality production websites, these libraries and frameworks should be
used in moderation, if at all.

I for one am thankful for jQuery, Bootstrap, Backbone and many others for
continuing my education and helping me build sites that people enjoy using.

We're now ripping out a bunch of Angular and Backbone on a project at work and
going back to plain library free javascript and css (though we're using sass,
so not sure if I can say it is completely free).

------
WalterSear
Bootstrap and jquery? When was this written, five years ago?

